# Visitor visa 600 processing time



## Kamlesh (Oct 29, 2021)

I have lodged application online for visitor visa 600 for my parents living in India on 20/10/21 and thet are doing medicals on 3/11. I was just wondering how long it takes to get grant of visa. I have already checked immigration processing times and it states 7 to 12 months. I was just wondering if someone has applied application recently and got granted or anyone with any knowledge regarding this. I want my parents to join me next months. We are living in Melbourne. Thanks


----------



## sdidiego (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi Kamlesh. I spoke with a migration agent because i'm in the same situation and he told that the travel exemption could take up to 48hs and after that they process the visa and for his experience could take up to another 48hs. It make sense because you're applying for an exemption and it's suposse that you are in a hurry to bring your faimily to Australia. If i get any response i'll let you know about it.

Good luck and kind regards


----------



## Kamlesh (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. We have applied for exemption and parents did medicals so finger crossed. Anything that I come to know will update you as well. It's bit comforting to know that it doesn't take long. Thank you so much.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

75% of Visitor visa (subclass 600) Sponsored family stream applications took up to 7 months in September 2021.

75% of Visitor visa (subclass 600) Tourist stream applications took up to 8 months in September 2021.

This covers worldwide applications.

The travel exemptions can be much faster.


----------



## DV75 (Aug 21, 2021)

Do we have to apply for exemption before a visitor visa is finalised ? It's been more than 6 months, I applied Visitor visa for my parents.


----------



## Kamlesh (Oct 29, 2021)

You have to apply for exemption and put application TRN number.


----------



## DV75 (Aug 21, 2021)

Kamlesh said:


> You have to apply for exemption and put application TRN number.


Thanks heaps, Kamlesh !


----------



## DV75 (Aug 21, 2021)

DV75 said:


> Thanks heaps, Kamlesh !


Hi Kamlesh
Would u mind advising if I need to attach the exemption email page along with my documents in my partner's visa application?
Luckily, she has been exempted.


----------



## sdidiego (Oct 12, 2021)

hib do you have any news related to the exemption and visa? In my case waiting since one week ago


----------



## DV75 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi mate
I applied for an exemption 10 days ago and granted today. Visa application will only be finalised once the applicant is exempted.
Although, I am not sure of we have to attach the exemption reference number along with our visa application to make Immigration aware ?can anybody in this group, pour some lights into this matter, please?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

DV75 said:


> I am not sure of we have to attach the exemption reference number along with our visa application to make Immigration aware ?


It would be very advisable to do that, so that immigration are aware of it.


----------



## sdidiego (Oct 12, 2021)

I never read about that but i read some cases when they get the visa immediately after get the travel exemption and another cases that took up to 3 days. You have to put the trn in the travel exemption so home affairs can be notice and track your visa to approve it asap. I did the exemption and visa with an immigration agent. It’s for my partner. The idea is to bring her here and apply for a partner visa. Any idea how long are taking the visitor visa 600?


----------



## DV75 (Aug 21, 2021)

The current tourist visa processing time is 8-16 months; however, visa applications for immediate family members are being finalised much faster.

I applied for my partner's visitor visa 7 months ago, but didn't realise that I had to get Travel exemption approved first before they could grant visa


----------



## avi111 (Nov 23, 2021)

I applied for exemption for my parents on 7/11 received exemption on 18/11 but haven't got the visa yet. uploaded the exception grant in the visa file. n luck yet.


----------



## sdidiego (Oct 12, 2021)

avi111 said:


> I applied for exemption for my parents on 7/11 received exemption on 18/11 but haven't got the visa yet. uploaded the exception grant in the visa file. n luck yet.


Did you add the trn of the visa to the travel exemption when you sent it? And you must to apply the visa first and the the travel exemption at the same time


----------



## avi111 (Nov 23, 2021)

sdidiego said:


> Did you add the trn of the visa to the travel exemption when you sent it? And you must to apply the visa first and the the travel exemption at the same time


Yes, I did add TRN in the exemption, also I lodged a visa 6months back and applied for an exemption just this month. Not sure what should be done next.


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi all,
Last night I applied for a family sponsored tourist visa for my mum. She's previously visited on a tourist visa.
I submitted the application and then took the Visa Reference Number and applied for an exemption. I'm a permanent resident (citizenship application being processed).
Will let you know how long the exemption takes and the visa approval.
I'm hoping the exemption will only take a week and then 2-3 weeks for the visa as I've already booked her flights for 23 Dec - fingers crossed she can make it here for Christmas!

Should add her biometrics appointment is tomorrow.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Processing times for the Family Sponsored 600 in October 2021.

75% of applications: under 10 months.
10% of applications: over 15 months.


----------



## sdidiego (Oct 12, 2021)

nhs84 said:


> Hi all,
> Last night I applied for a family sponsored tourist visa for my mum. She's previously visited on a tourist visa.
> I submitted the application and then took the Visa Reference Number and applied for an exemption. I'm a permanent resident (citizenship application being processed).
> Will let you know how long the exemption takes and the visa approval.
> ...


Hope you get luck with that. Im my case i'm waiting the visa for my partner. I read many different cases so i think the time of procces may vary depends of the situation. I will let you know if i get any response.

Regards!


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

It appears this is the standard timeline and doesn't apply to those applying for an exemption as they are being prioritised. So in my case since my mum is immediate family of a permanent resident, her exemption should be approved and then the visa shortly after - hopefully!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

nhs84 said:


> It appears this is the standard timeline and doesn't apply to those applying for an exemption as they are being prioritised. So in my case since my mum is immediate family of a permanent resident, her exemption should be approved and then the visa shortly after - hopefully!


That _75% of applications: under 10 months _will include all those that only take a matter of days, (1 day is correctly classed as being under 10 months)

It shows how these processing times can appear misleading.


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

Exactly, this is why we're trying to get a sense of how long it is actually taking for exemptions and then those visas


----------



## eiwokslex (Nov 25, 2021)

avi111 said:


> I applied for exemption for my parents on 7/11 received exemption on 18/11 but haven't got the visa yet. uploaded the exception grant in the visa file. n luck yet.


Hi can I ask what evidences did you attach for the travel exemption of your parents? I applied for my parents visitor visa and travel exemption last week 18/11 and still waiting for a decision. I have attached their marriage certificate, me and my sister's birth certificate (I am PR and she is a citizen), my visa and my sister's australian passport. I can't think of anything else to prove our relationship with them.


----------



## avi111 (Nov 23, 2021)

eiwokslex said:


> Hi can I ask what evidences did you attach for the travel exemption of your parents? I applied for my parents visitor visa and travel exemption last week 18/11 and still waiting for a decision. I have attached their marriage certificate, me and my sister's birth certificate (I am PR and she is a citizen), my visa and my sister's australian passport. I can't think of anything else to prove our relationship with them.


I provided my birth cert, I am Australian PR. Haven't got the visa yet, got travel exemption on 18/11


----------



## avi111 (Nov 23, 2021)

nhs84 said:


> Hi all,
> Last night I applied for a family sponsored tourist visa for my mum. She's previously visited on a tourist visa.
> I submitted the application and then took the Visa Reference Number and applied for an exemption. I'm a permanent resident (citizenship application being processed).
> Will let you know how long the exemption takes and the visa approval.
> ...


Any luck with exemption or Visa yet?


----------



## avi111 (Nov 23, 2021)

sdidiego said:


> Hope you get luck with that. Im my case i'm waiting the visa for my partner. I read many different cases so i think the time of procces may vary depends of the situation. I will let you know if i get any response.
> 
> Regards!


have you got the exemption yet? if yes when did you get it? I got my parent's travel exemption on 18/11 hasn't got the visa yet. I have read cases where the visa was granted within 2-5 days of exemption grant.


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

I just got my mum's exemption. Submitted Tuesday night last week and approved this morning. So 5 business days.
I included copies of her ID and passport, my ID and passport, my VIVO Immi grant, and my birth certificate. 

Now let’s see how long the visa takes…
And for flights to start again from RSA


----------



## avi111 (Nov 23, 2021)

nhs84 said:


> I just got my mum's exemption. Submitted Tuesday night last week and approved this morning. So 5 business days.
> I included copies of her ID and passport, my ID and passport, my VIVO Immi grant, and my birth certificate.
> 
> Now let’s see how long the visa takes…
> And for flights to start again from RSA


What TRN did you mention in the exemption? was it the one we find on Immi account start like EXZY..... the reference number just above visa type?


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

avi111 said:


> What TRN did you mention in the exemption? was it the one we find on Immi account start like EXZY..... the reference number just above visa type?


Correct, once I applied for the visa, I took the "Visa Reference Number: EG........" and entered that on the Exemption request.


----------



## Param_syd (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi, am new here and just adding a post for tracking and awareness. I applied for a tourist visa for my parents, who are in India, on Tuesday - 30Nov. Submitted the request for exemption on Wed - 1Dec. Awaiting response. 

Received medical examination letter automatically, however there isn't any available date within next 28 days. Parents have booked one that is on 29th day. Will see how it works and will update the post accordingly.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Param_syd said:


> Hi, am new here and just adding a post for tracking and awareness. I applied for a tourist visa for my parents, who are in India, on Tuesday - 30Nov. Submitted the request for exemption on Wed - 1Dec. Awaiting response.
> 
> Received medical examination letter automatically, however there isn't any available date within next 28 days. Parents have booked one that is on 29th day. Will see how it works and will update the post accordingly.


You normally need to *notify* immigration of the medical date within 28 days, even if the actual medical date is later than 28 days.


----------



## Sain2021 (Dec 3, 2021)

Did anyone get a visa who applied in NOV 2021?


----------



## avi111 (Nov 23, 2021)

nhs84 said:


> I just got my mum's exemption. Submitted Tuesday night last week and approved this morning. So 5 business days.
> I included copies of her ID and passport, my ID and passport, my VIVO Immi grant, and my birth certificate.
> 
> Now let’s see how long the visa takes…
> And for flights to start again from RSA


any update on your mums visa?


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

avi111 said:


> any update on your mums visa?


Not yet. I'll post as soon as there is an update.


----------



## FreeGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

My parents received their visa (subclass 600) yesterday. Here's the timeline -
Visa applied - 4th Nov 2021
Exemption applied - 4th Nov
Exemption granted - 14th Nov
Medicals done - 29th Nov
Biometrics done - 1st Dec
Visa granted - 6th Dec


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

FreeGuy said:


> My parents received their visa (subclass 600) yesterday. Here's the timeline -
> Visa applied - 4th Nov 2021
> Exemption applied - 4th Nov
> Exemption granted - 14th Nov
> ...


What is the nationality of the applicant?


----------



## FreeGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

JandE said:


> What is the nationality of the applicant?


From Nepal


----------



## rich8888 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi...
I am so hoping someone may be able to assist or guide...
My fiancé (Chinese) and I (Australian) currently have a 300 visa in application (15 months waiting so far).
In November she applied, via her Beijing agent, for a new 600 Visa in anticipation/preparation of our borders opening, we hope soon.
Last 600 visa granted in December 2019 but just missed entry before our border closure... (was booked for flight in March 2020)
My question.... has anyone achieved an exemption for separated fiancé's? 
Is it possible?

We are even contemplating meeting in Hawaii (she has US tourist visa) and marrying there... 
We would need to change our visa to a 309 however I am concerned this may effect and possibly add further delay to her entry to Australia.
I am hoping there would be a time processing priority on the 309, for time waiting re our initial 300 visa...
Can anyone provide any knowledge or experience on the above concerns please?

Just looking for any possibility to help 2 desperate people...


----------



## Param_syd (Dec 2, 2021)

FreeGuy said:


> My parents received their visa (subclass 600) yesterday. Here's the timeline -
> Visa applied - 4th Nov 2021
> Exemption applied - 4th Nov
> Exemption granted - 14th Nov
> ...


Hi, thats great, congratulations. Question - I thought medicals and biometrics happen together and probably is the same thing. whats the difference and how do you know if biometrics is required?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

Param_syd said:


> Hi, thats great, congratulations. Question - I thought medicals and biometrics happen together and probably is the same thing. whats the difference and how do you know if biometrics is required?
> Thanks in advance.


Biometrics is done by an official agency to confirm your identity where they take a digital photo and finger prints - I'm sure this is required by every visa applicant (non eVisa).
Medical is done by a medical professional and is only required of some applicants based on their country of application.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Param_syd said:


> Hi, thats great, congratulations. Question - I thought medicals and biometrics happen together and probably is the same thing. whats the difference and how do you know if biometrics is required?
> Thanks in advance.


It might be different in different countries, and/or different visas, but my wife did her biometrics (digital photo and finger prints) at the same time, and place, as the medical, at an overseas appointed medical centre.


----------



## FreeGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

Param_syd said:


> Hi, thats great, congratulations. Question - I thought medicals and biometrics happen together and probably is the same thing. whats the difference and how do you know if biometrics is required?
> Thanks in advance.


For Medical, they had to go to a hospital for their X-rays, urine test etc.
For Biometrics, they had to go to VFS Global for their fingerprints and photos taken.


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

Timeline update:

Visa applied: 23 November
Exemption applied: 23 November
Biometrics completed: 25 November
Exemption granted: 1 December
Visa granted: [PENDING]


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

Timeline update:

Visa applied: 23 November
Exemption applied: 23 November
Biometrics completed: 25 November
Exemption granted: 1 December
Visa granted: 15 December


----------



## Maralila (Dec 21, 2021)

Kamlesh said:


> I have lodged application online for visitor visa 600 for my parents living in India on 20/10/21 and thet are doing medicals on 3/11. I was just wondering how long it takes to get grant of visa. I have already checked immigration processing times and it states 7 to 12 months. I was just wondering if someone has applied application recently and got granted or anyone with any knowledge regarding this. I want my parents to join me next months. We are living in Melbourne. Thanks


If it helps I applied for 600 visa and 651 visa same time(Just in case) I paid as well on 21/9/21 and both were approved 17/12/21
Now they told me I have to wait till the announcement I can entry


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

nhs84 said:


> Timeline update:
> 
> Visa applied: 23 November
> Exemption applied: 23 November
> ...


Hi nhs84,

Can I ask what are the visa conditions granted? Like how long is the duration of the visa, is it multiple entry, how long each stay, etc.?


----------



## nhs84 (Nov 24, 2021)

storm said:


> Hi nhs84,
> 
> Can I ask what are the visa conditions granted? Like how long is the duration of the visa, is it multiple entry, how long each stay, etc.?


I only requested a single entry 3 month visa with the following conditions which are standard for a sponsored visa:
8101 - No work
8201 - Maximum three months study
8503 - No further stay
8531 - Must Leave before visa expiry


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

*Visitor visa 600 processing times.*

Actual Processing times in November 2021.

Subclass 600 (*Offshore applied Tourist stream*) Processing times: 
4 months – 13 months, using the 75%-90% times.

An average time of 23 days.

25% of applications took less than 13 days.
25% of applications took between 13 and 23 days.
25% of applications took between 23 days and 4 months.
15% of applications took between 4 months and 13 months.
10% of applications took over 13 months.

Subclass 600 (*Sponsored Family stream*) Processing times: 
71 days – 12 months, using the 75%-90% times.

An average time of 27 days.

25% of applications took less than 20 days.
25% of applications took between 20 and 27 days.
25% of applications took between 27 days and 71 days.
15% of applications took between 71 days and 12 months.
10% of applications took over 12 months.


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

nhs84 said:


> I only requested a single entry 3 month visa with the following conditions which are standard for a sponsored visa:
> 8101 - No work
> 8201 - Maximum three months study
> 8503 - No further stay
> 8531 - Must Leave before visa expiry


Oh I see! But do you get to choose how long you want them to stay or CO decides it?


----------



## ravioli85 (Jan 11, 2022)

avi111 said:


> any update on your mums visa?


Hi Avi111,

Have you received the visa for your parents yet and if yes when was it granted? It would be great if you could provide a timeline of their application and duration of stay you requested?

I applied for my mother's visa on 28/11/21 and she completed her medicals on 9/12 but there has been no update and the status still shows "received". She is an Indian passport holder which I assume your parents are as well so thought I would ask to get an idea on how long it might take for her visa to be granted. 

Thanks for your reply in advance!


----------



## Ritu_86 (12 mo ago)

Hello everyone. Myself and my husband are PR holders residing outside Australia. We have applied for visitor visa 600 (tourist) for our 3 year old daughter in February 2021, and have applied for travel exemption on Dec 21 2021. We received the exemption on Dec 23, 2021 however the visa has yet not been issued as of Jan 17 2022.

Can anyone pls help and assist us in providing guidance on whom we can maybe contact. Usually from the forum it appears that the visa is granted within a week or 10 days from exemption.

Best regards


----------



## geranina (12 mo ago)

Ritu_86 said:


> Hello everyone. Myself and my husband are PR holders residing outside Australia. We have applied for visitor visa 600 (tourist) for our 3 year old daughter in February 2021, and have applied for travel exemption on Dec 21 2021. We received the exemption on Dec 23, 2021 however the visa has yet not been issued as of Jan 17 2022.
> 
> Can anyone pls help and assist us in providing guidance on whom we can maybe contact. Usually from the forum it appears that the visa is granted within a week or 10 days from exemption.
> 
> Best regards


Same here, we applied for the Visa and exemption for my boyfriend, received the exemption on Dec 20, 2021. Still waiting for the visa as of January 20, 2022, worried we won’t get it in time, please share if you get it soon.
Best regards


----------



## blc22 (12 mo ago)

Hi,

I am a visa 820 partner TR holder, still waiting on PR (been nearly 3 months since I submitted 801 at eligibility date). 

My Mum has had her visitor visa (600, tourist stream) granted within 24 hours of application, we applied for her exemption at the same time (based on her being my fiance's prospective mother in law), but have yet to receive any confirmation/update on that.

For context, myself and Mum are both from the UK, and my fiance is an Australian Citizen by birth, and we also have a baby together.

I have only seen visas being granted after exemptions approved - this seems a little unusual?

Any feedback welcomed.


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi all. Anyone who has received a grant recently? Just wondering how fast they approve the visas.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

storm said:


> Hi all. Anyone who has received a grant recently? Just wondering how fast they approve the visas.


In December 2021 the actual times for the Subclass 600 (*Offshore applied Tourist stream*) were:

25% of applications took less than 14 days.
25% of applications took between 14 and 25 days.
25% of applications took between 25 days and 45 days.
15% of applications took between 45 days and 12 months.
10% of applications took over 11 months.


----------



## blc22 (12 mo ago)

storm said:


> Hi all. Anyone who has received a grant recently? Just wondering how fast they approve the visas.


Our timeline was as follows:
Visa + exemption applied for: 23rd January 2022
Visa granted: 24th January
Exemption Granted: 31st January


----------



## abi_n (12 mo ago)

storm said:


> Hi all. Anyone who has received a grant recently? Just wondering how fast they approve the visas.


I got visa for my partner yesterday.
Visa applied on : 17th Jan
Exemption on: 24th Jan
Exemption approved: 31st Morning
Visa Grant: 31st Evening


----------



## Cedness (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

wanted to know if anyone has got the visa recently. I have applied visa for my in laws using 600sponsored family stream.

timeline:
Mom in law: applied Dec 15
Biometric and medical done : Jan 4
Exemption applied Jan 17
Exemption granted : Jan 24
Visa: not issued yet

Father in law:
Visa applied: Jan 1st
Biometric and medical : Jan 27
Exemption: Jan 24th
Visa : not issued yet 

anyinfo will be helpful


----------



## acrediblesource (Feb 6, 2017)

I’m starting to get a bit concerned about my wife’s timeline for approval, considering many of you getting approved within a week of submitting now, 

she has had many 600 visas. We are PR in the USA now and she is Vietnamese.

we did submit for a multiple entry 1 year visa, but she is pregnant so did not want to get a chest X-ray, so we applied for another 600 visa, 3 month single entry on Jan 12 to attend a wedding. The shorter approvals don’t need an X-ray.

Exemption was granted although I did not input the visa number. I will try to do that today.

Does anyone think that having 2 applications in for the same visa class might be the reason for the delay?


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Cedness said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> wanted to know if anyone has got the visa recently. I have applied visa for my in laws using 600sponsored family stream.
> 
> ...


Hello Cedness,

Any news on your parents’s visa? Has it been granted?


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Has anyone received a grant lately, who also did medicals with their application? Can I ask for your timeline please?


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

storm said:


> Has anyone received a grant lately, who also did medicals with their application? Can I ask for your timeline please?


Nope. I am still waiting for 4 months.


----------



## AKD (Nov 17, 2019)

Same here, I applied for a 600 Tourist Stream visa:

Date applied : 28 Jan 2022 
Exemption granted : 05 Feb 2022

No Medicals required
Biometrics submitted 31st Jan 2022

Still waiting on "Further Assessment"


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

AKD said:


> Same here, I applied for a 600 Tourist Stream visa:
> 
> Date applied : 28 Jan 2022
> Exemption granted : 05 Feb 2022
> ...


Sigh…. Waiting is really the hardest part. 

Ours is still “Received”. Does that mean it has no movement yet until it appears “Further Assessment”?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

storm said:


> Sigh…. Waiting is really the hardest part.
> 
> Ours is still “Received”. Does that mean it has no movement yet until it appears “Further Assessment”?


Not necessarily. Some go from received direct to grant. It only goes to further assessment if they need more info, and ask you.


----------



## AKD (Nov 17, 2019)

JandE said:


> Not necessarily. Some go from received direct to grant. It only goes to further assessment if they need more info, and ask you.


Weird cause they haven't asked me for any more info - I remember it changed when I clicked ' I acknowledge that I have provided the necessary documents ' button on the attach documents page.


----------



## AKD (Nov 17, 2019)

I wonder if there is a 600 subclass visa tracker somewhere out there so we can see what's going on with everyone else.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AKD said:


> Weird cause they haven't asked me for any more info - I remember it changed when I clicked ' I acknowledge that I have provided the necessary documents ' button on the attach documents page.


I think that would be the normal time for it to be changed. So they can further assess the documentation you have submitted. 

Pretty sure that button only appears after they have requested documentation. 

It could of course be different on various visa types. I can't recall getting that button on an online 600 where nothing extra was requested.


----------



## AKD (Nov 17, 2019)

Grant recieved!!!!! 

I had received a travel exemption on the 5th Feb but since I clicked on ' I acknowledge that I have provided the necessary documents' in the application page, I could not attach the exemption. I then used the update information/change of circumstances ->copy pasted the travel exemption email -> 2 days later we got the grant!!!

Good luck to all.


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

AKD said:


> Grant recieved!!!!!
> 
> I had received a travel exemption on the 5th Feb but since I clicked on ' I acknowledge that I have provided the necessary documents' in the application page, I could not attach the exemption. I then used the update information/change of circumstances ->copy pasted the travel exemption email -> 2 days later we got the grant!!!
> 
> Good luck to all.


Congratulations. Do you still need the Travel Exemption? 

I am still waiting for the visa. I recently uploaded the Covid Vaccine and Biometrics receipt. Maybe might be a good idea to send an update information/change of circumstances as well as I also clicked the "I acknowledge" button before this documents...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AKD said:


> Grant recieved!!!!!
> 
> I had received a travel exemption on the 5th Feb but since I clicked on ' I acknowledge that I have provided the necessary documents' in the application page, I could not attach the exemption. I then used the update information/change of circumstances ->copy pasted the travel exemption email -> 2 days later we got the grant!!!
> 
> Good luck to all.


Probably the fact that you updated something, making them review your case, that caused them to finalise it.

Seems to happen frequently for various visa types.


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

AKD said:


> Grant recieved!!!!!
> 
> I had received a travel exemption on the 5th Feb but since I clicked on ' I acknowledge that I have provided the necessary documents' in the application page, I could not attach the exemption. I then used the update information/change of circumstances ->copy pasted the travel exemption email -> 2 days later we got the grant!!!
> 
> Good luck to all.


Congratulations!!! OMG!!! Hoping to receive ours soon too!!!

By the way, where can you find the Update information/change of circumstances


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Sats85 said:


> Congratulations. Do you still need the Travel Exemption?
> 
> I am still waiting for the visa. I recently uploaded the Covid Vaccine and Biometrics receipt. Maybe might be a good idea to send an update information/change of circumstances as well as I also clicked the "I acknowledge" button before this documents...


Yeah, that’s my question too. Since it’s already open to all.

It won’t hurt to attach additional documents I guess. Where did you attach the Covid Vaccine and Biometrics receipt?


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Sats85 said:


> Congratulations. Do you still need the Travel Exemption?
> 
> I am still waiting for the visa. I recently uploaded the Covid Vaccine and Biometrics receipt. Maybe might be a good idea to send an update information/change of circumstances as well as I also clicked the "I acknowledge" button before this documents...


Hi Sats85,

Have you got your visa yet?


----------



## Sats85 (11 mo ago)

storm said:


> Hi Sats85,
> 
> Have you got your visa yet?


Nope. Still waiting


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Sats85 said:


> Nope. Still waiting


Me too. Crossing fingers for our visa grants!


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

I know it may sound ridiculous but does anyone know if the application goes at the back of the queue if you add additional docs?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

storm said:


> I know it may sound ridiculous but does anyone know if the application goes at the back of the queue if you add additional docs?


It might actually speed things up, if it does anything.


----------



## mcspicy (10 mo ago)

Hi guys can anyone help me, please? I applied for visa 600, and I wrote only 1 piece of information that is a typo/mistake. My first name on the passport is "Muhammad" with Double M, 
but instead, I wrote my first name on the visa application as "Muhamad" with a single M only in the middle.

However, right now my visa has been granted and the visa grant letter is written as "Muhamad" which is different from the passport name, also this name "Muhamad" is listed on my national identity card and other national documents which differ from my passport,
My passport is Double as "Muhammad". Should it be okay if I just go through and depart to Aussie or what do you think I should do?


----------



## janneh24 (10 mo ago)

mcspicy said:


> Hi guys can anyone help me, please? I applied for visa 600, and I wrote only 1 piece of information that is a typo/mistake. My first name on the passport is "Muhammad" with Double M,
> but instead, I wrote my first name on the visa application as "Muhamad" with a single M only in the middle.
> 
> However, right now my visa has been granted and the visa grant letter is written as "Muhamad" which is different from the passport name, also this name "Muhamad" is listed on my national identity card and other national documents which differ from my passport,
> My passport is Double as "Muhammad". Should it be okay if I just go through and depart to Aussie or what do you think I should do?


I guess what you can do is to log in to your immiaccount and complete the form 'Notification of Incorrect Answer' and upload it afterwards.


----------



## PJH (10 mo ago)

Hi, this post is out of a desperate attempt to get any information, as this is impossible through official channels. My parents applied for a 600 tourist visa end of Jan. My mother holds a british passport and received her visa within 24 hours. My father holds a South African passport and has been waiting since. His should be a straightforward case, and he applied for the same visa when he travelled to Australia 3 years ago without any problems (and a 3-4 week turnaround time). The website says one can only make enquiries after 11 months (!!) as this is the new 90% processing time. This is a drastic change in time frame from Dec/early January, and I feel an unrealistic expectatation for people who have planned events that family members are trying to attend. My father has subsequently had to miss his flight here and will have to cancel his trip altogether if the visa does not arrive in the next few days. He also has a terminal illness but we did not apply on compassionate grounds as we did not think this would be necessary (as we felt 2 months would be enough time to process a tourist visa). Is there anywhere I can turn to for help? His visa currenlty stands at "further assessment" which I believe is the final stage before being approved. But it has been on that stage for weeks.


----------



## storm (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone with recent grants? Do you mind sharing your timeline please?


----------



## jahiduls (Mar 21, 2016)

Applied visitor visa on 22 March for my parents but nothing heared yet.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

PJH said:


> Hi, this post is out of a desperate attempt to get any information, as this is impossible through official channels. My parents applied for a 600 tourist visa end of Jan. My mother holds a british passport and received her visa within 24 hours. My father holds a South African passport and has been waiting since. His should be a straightforward case, and he applied for the same visa when he travelled to Australia 3 years ago without any problems (and a 3-4 week turnaround time). The website says one can only make enquiries after 11 months (!!) as this is the new 90% processing time. This is a drastic change in time frame from Dec/early January, and I feel an unrealistic expectatation for people who have planned events that family members are trying to attend. My father has subsequently had to miss his flight here and will have to cancel his trip altogether if the visa does not arrive in the next few days. He also has a terminal illness but we did not apply on compassionate grounds as we did not think this would be necessary (as we felt 2 months would be enough time to process a tourist visa). Is there anywhere I can turn to for help? His visa currenlty stands at "further assessment" which I believe is the final stage before being approved. But it has been on that stage for weeks.


Has there been any movement on this visa?


----------



## Khalil Kassam (8 mo ago)

I have applied for Visitor Visa on 26 March 2022 , but no visa granted till date. Anyone here who applied in March 2022 and visa has been granted?. Furthermore, I called the home affair department they said 90% visa are processed in 37 days 10% visa are delayed. They don't tell the specific timing when the visa will be processed..


----------



## RSB (9 mo ago)

I applied on 1st of March but still no progress. My friends applied for their parents in April and visas granted within 3-4 weeks weeks. No point calling immigration as this a government department and it deals with immigrants so they dont care.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

RSB said:


> I applied on 1st of March but still no progress. My friends applied for their parents in April and visas granted within 3-4 weeks weeks. No point calling immigration as this a government department and it deals with immigrants so they dont care.


Many of them do actually care. Many of the Immigration department personnel are immigrants themselves.

The speed of visa grants is often down to the relevant details on each individual application. Hence, some take longer than others.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

visa hotspots said:


> The current handling of visa applications for immediate family members is currently around 5 to 9 months.


The median average processing time for Subclass 600 Sponsored Family visas, that were finalised in August 2022, was 42 Days.

25% took under 20 Days
The median average processing time for Subclass 600 Sponsored Family visas, that were finalised in July 2022, was 3 Months.

25% took under 44 Days
The subclass 444 visa, that you mentioned, is only for New Zealand citizens.

The subclass 461 visa, also mentioned, is for a foreign family member of a New Zealand citizen.


----------

